# whats a harder hitting sport



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

simple just choose which is a harder hitting sport?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Why not porn? I think that's a hard hitting sport :rasp:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I know I'm going to make a bunch of cannucks angry.... but football is definatly a harder hitting sport than hockey









How many times a game do you see people getting dragged out of a hockey game for broken bones compared to a football game?


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Canadian hockey man


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Rugby man.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

listen i dont want this to turn into a canada sucks and why america is better thing,,i know how you guys get..if you must discuss,,then discuss the sport,,not where it orginated from and what country is better were just talking the sport itself thanx.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

porn :rasp:


----------



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

im gonna say there both about equal.. im football you hit more.. but in hockey you can fight more... they both can generate alot of nice hits/checks


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

How does every thread on p-fury lead to a which is better Canada or America fight?

Rugby is still harder hitting then both haha.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yes canadian hockey


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Hockey hands down, some guys weigh the same as a football player, but are going twice as fast... Pretty well sums it up.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Furgwa said:


> Hockey hands down, some guys weigh the same as a football player, but are going twice as fast... Pretty well sums it up.
> [snapback]1206168[/snapback]​


when i see a 350lbs+ hokey player i will say ok,but now i say bull$hit


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

rugby.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

hey did i mention rugby?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

that'll probly be the same day that a 350lbs+ football player moves half as fast as a 6'5" 250lb hockey player.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Furgwa said:


> that'll probly be the same day that a 350lbs+ football player moves half as fast as a 6'5" 250lb hockey player.
> [snapback]1206186[/snapback]​


hockey players dont grow past 5'4''..lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

How can you make this decision if you havent played both.....

Oh, and posting this in a forum with a majority of people from southern states, notably South Cali...isnt bias...cause I know hockey is huge down there


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Furgwa said:
> 
> 
> > that'll probly be the same day that a 350lbs+ football player moves half as fast as a 6'5" 250lb hockey player.
> ...


The average hockey player is 6'+


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How can you make this decision if you havent played both.....
> 
> Oh, and posting this in a forum with a majority of people from southern states, notably South Cali...isnt bias...cause I know hockey is huge down there
> 
> ...


whats your point?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> Furgwa said:
> 
> 
> > that'll probly be the same day that a 350lbs+ football player moves half as fast as a 6'5" 250lb hockey player.
> ...


got me there









http://nhl.com/lineups/player/8465009.html


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Furgwa said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Furgwa said:
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/players/playerpage/303573








http://www.nfl.com/players/playerpage/12175


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

http://66.98.192.76/broadstreetbully.com/paulnailed.mpg


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

http://media2.dumpalink.com/media/F6YD83sL...saddEgRapPt.wmv


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

moeplz said:


> Rugby man.
> [snapback]1206145[/snapback]​


Have to love rugby









I play it with my cousin and a few of his friends every once in a while and it will definatly f*ck you up alot faster than football or hockey


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> http://media2.dumpalink.com/media/F6YD83sL...saddEgRapPt.wmv
> [snapback]1206234[/snapback]​


Cool vid.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=hardhockeyhit.wmv


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > http://media2.dumpalink.com/media/F6YD83sL...saddEgRapPt.wmv
> ...


ice is slippery isnt it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How about women's field hockey? Them bitches can be MEAN.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> How about women's field hockey? Them bitches can be MEAN.
> [snapback]1206253[/snapback]​



















So ture!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

air-hockey...that puck is dangerous...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> air-hockey...that puck is dangerous...
> [snapback]1206256[/snapback]​


Not as bad as that damn foosball!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> air-hockey...that puck is dangerous...
> [snapback]1206256[/snapback]​


Ya, them things can bruise knuckles pretty badly if they get off the table


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > air-hockey...that puck is dangerous...
> ...


you feel my pain aswell.







..thought i was all by myself..


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

#### lol i agree you can get pounded in that sport if a sport is what you wanna call it


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

lacrosse...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> http://media2.dumpalink.com/media/F6YD83sL...saddEgRapPt.wmv
> [snapback]1206234[/snapback]​


Wow, I cant believe Steve Largent was one of the ones 'delivering' a hit in that vid!

They're both intense sports, but I'd say NFL wins. If you are large, fast, and hit hard, there's more money there. The NHL has had a few problems lately. If you reversed it (lots of money in hockey), it might reverse my vote. But for now, football.

Let me put it this way, if Ronnie Lott played Rugby or Hockey it would be some nasty sh*t! But he made the right career choice $$$ wise!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > http://media2.dumpalink.com/media/F6YD83sL...saddEgRapPt.wmv
> ...


theres a story behind that hit..largent purposely went after that player...earlier that year he got cheaped shotted by that player(can't remember the guys name)..knocking the fudge out of largent..black eye..the works...he was pissed off about it..so he decide to re-pay the favor when he got a chance...pay backs a bitch..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its simple.

in hockey, guys get moving a LOT faster than in football. sure the guys are bigger in football, but hockey players move waaay faster.

ive been hit hard enough in hockey to knock me clean out, and ive seen guys get badly injured from a nasty body check.

in hockey two guys can be moving opposite directions, and collide going full speed...if one guy isnt expecting it, and the other guy has him lined up...there's gonna be a lot of hurt being handed out.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


what would that have to do with anything? grass is soft isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> its simple.
> 
> in hockey, guys get moving a LOT faster than in football. sure the guys are bigger in football, but hockey players move waaay faster.
> 
> ...












Im tihnkin about headin out west this winter for a bit...any discounts at the B & B? I would like to take part in the Northern Hospitatlity service :laugh: Just playin!

We could head to a Nucks vs Leafs game :nod:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Furgwa said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


grass doesnt make you fall like slippery ice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

off that list i go with american football,

off my list, any motor sports hits harder, like

hitting a wall at 200 mph


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

hahaha we could argue this allll night............. and get no where
i think its all coming down to personal preference of the 2 sports.
I now declare this, the end of my arguement!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The only thing this poll shows is there is a shitload of Canadians that post here.

If I really wanna see the hardest hitting sport ill just turn on boxing.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> The only thing this poll shows is there is a shitload of Canadians that post here.
> 
> If I really wanna see the hardest hitting sport ill just turn on boxing.
> [snapback]1206469[/snapback]​


ufc


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont see how anybody can say hockey is more hard hitting than football. Yeah they get rough. Yeah they got good hits. But the only reason some of the hitss look so hard is because its easy to loose or balance on ice. Lets see one of the hockey players go head to head with Ray Lewis........not pretty. Plus football has way more hits and 300lbs players hockey doesnt.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ufc is the shittt







but between hocket and football I say hockey for sure they get knocked the f*ck out and they fight till someone hitz the ground


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Im sure someone already typed this but im not reading through ever post.

I believe hockey. Hockey they let you fight, some times people get slammed through glass. Almost every hockey player is missing at least one tooth. Know how bad it has to hurt to get slammed by the hockey puck going at least 50 mph. Doesnt tickle.

Football you have a crap load of pads. You are protected almost every where. Hockey had a helmet that covers just the top of the head.

I cant wait until hockey starts again.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Im sure someone already typed this but im not reading through ever post.
> 
> I believe hockey. Hockey they let you fight, some times people get slammed through glass. Almost every hockey player is missing at least one tooth. Know how bad it has to hurt to get slammed by the hockey puck going at least 50 mph. Doesnt tickle.
> 
> ...


U guys are reading to far into the question.,.........Hardest hits.......this question does not apply to what you get hit with such as pucks and fist. If that was the case you cant compare the two. Body to body contact. Its football im tellin you. Your telling me that some guy on ice that ways 200 pounds is gonna hit harder than a than a 265 pound guy with better leverage on the ground. DONT THINK SO!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

It depends on whose ground you're on. Lets get a football player on the ice and see who can hit harder?

Get a hockey player on the feald, lets see can hit harder. Theirs so many ways of looking into the question it just gets canceled out. It's hard to say.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I have played Hockey, football, rugby, and I have boxed. I am 5-10 205lbs under 10% BF. I have benched 370 deadlifted 560 and squatted 335 for 20 reps. I'm 32 years old.
I tell you this to qualify that I am at least above average in the strength and conditioning department.

Rugby is very nasty but not hard hitting like football. Football is a collision sport not rugby. Boxing is brutal because your getting punched to the brain and kidneys.

Ultamitely though Hockey is the HARDEST HITTING. When you consider most good hockey players can skate 570 ft (1 lap) in under 15 seconds, the forces of an open ice hit blow away anything you'll ever feel in football or Rugby.

Look at how many concussions hockey players sustain in there careers. Eric Lindros at 6-5 250 has had 7 concussions. Pat lafontaine had about 7.

Do a search online of Scott Stevens and you'll see... that guy is a widow maker.

Remember the question was which SPORT is the hardest hitting. 
Hockey is.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Pat said:


> I have played Hockey, football, rugby, and I have boxed. I am 5-10 205lbs under 10% BF. I have benched 370 deadlifted 560 and squatted 335 for 20 reps. I'm 32 years old.
> I tell you this to qualify that I am at least above average in the strength and conditioning department.
> 
> Rugby is very nasty but not hard hitting like football. Football is a collision sport not rugby. Boxing is brutal because your getting punched to the brain and kidneys.
> ...


I beg to differ. Concusions.....................Could it be because most of them dont have face protection and that the helmet is not as protective?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Plus how many deaths have hockey players had compared to football when getting hit?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Plus how many deaths have hockey players had compared to football when getting hit?
> [snapback]1206615[/snapback]​


Dont even pay attention to this....stupid question anyway.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

[/quote]
Its football im tellin you. Your telling me that some guy on ice that ways 200 pounds is gonna hit harder than a than a 265 pound guy with better leverage on the ground. DONT THINK SO!
[/quote]

Would you rather get hit by a car that weighs 20% less than a pick-up, but is travelling 40% faster?

Your point would carry weight if it was feild hockey but this is ice hockey he's asking about. Very high speeds.

There are two scenarios in hockey hits. 
You will either get hit against the boards/glass usually with your inertia aided by your opponent, or you collide in open ice... two people going way faster than they could ever possibly sprint, toward each other colliding with way less body protection.

As for the leverage issue, it isn't factor, but truth be told, you have more leverage with blades on ice than you do in cleats on grass anyway.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

p=mv

figure it out


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Its football im tellin you. Your telling me that some guy on ice that ways 200 pounds is gonna hit harder than a than a 265 pound guy with better leverage on the ground. DONT THINK SO!
[/quote]

Would you rather get hit by a car that weighs 20% less than a pick-up, but is travelling 40% faster?

Your point would carry weight if it was feild hockey but this is ice hockey he's asking about. Very high speeds.

There are two scenarios in hockey hits. 
You will either get hit against the boards/glass usually with your inertia aided by your opponent, or you collide in open ice... two people going way faster than they could ever possibly sprint, toward each other colliding with way less body protection.

As for the leverage issue, it isn't factor, but truth be told, you have more leverage with blades on ice than you do in cleats on grass anyway.
[snapback]1206618[/snapback]​[/quote]

I see your point with the speed.....body protection is not a factor hear. We are not talking about pain we are talking about the power of the impact. So I take what your are saying into consideration......so now I am not sure. Glass and boards are not a factor either.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe they should do a myth busters episode on this.

But I'd say Chuck Liddell hits harder.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's better MMA out there than the UFC. Just look for it. (Pride FC for example.)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> There's better MMA out there than the UFC. Just look for it. (Pride FC for example.)
> [snapback]1206683[/snapback]​


I know that. Hence I didn't put UFC.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think syrus needs to come out on the ice. somebody should do the math.

and work out the force put out my 2 hockey players colliding at full speed, and 2 football players colliding.

i cant remember my high school physics, but someone should work it out.

for instance. take a big football player...say around 300lbs. and take a big hockey player....say around 245-250lbs.

now take the speed that the football player travels (a LOT slower than a hockey player), then take the speed of the hockey player.

now take another hockey player, same size, and have him skating the opposite direction from the other hockey player. this would end up making the force of the hit twice of what it would be if one hockey player was standing still. but hockey players rarely get hit when they arent moving.

take another football player as well, to equal up the forces used for the hockey player situation.

sure football players are bigger, but hockey is so much faster, that there is a shitload more force built up from the speed mixed with the big bodiesl

ive see Bertuzzi hit guys so hard it looks like they sh*t themselves. ive seen guys get knocked clean out, and guys get so concussed that they stumble around the ice...ala Sami Kapanen.

on the other hand, when i was watching Rugby League when i briefly lived in australia, i watched a guy try to break through the other team's line...he got caught with a clothesline, and it broke the guy's f*cking neck!!! you could hear the snap.lol.

im still sticking with hockey being the hardest hitting.

we just need a physics whizz in here to work it out.

Dannyboy- hopefully you'd be here by december, as they're tearing down the building to build a skyscraper. i hope you have about 600$ for 1 ticket to the leafs/canucks game,lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> i think syrus needs to come out on the ice. somebody should do the math.
> 
> and work out the force put out my 2 hockey players colliding at full speed, and 2 football players colliding.
> 
> ...


Also remember that most the hits in the NFL arent 300lb guys. You usually see maybe 1 possibly 2 big hits by those monsters, wheras in hockey, each player gets a few decent hits a shifts. 10+ shifts a game.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe they should do a myth busters episode on this.
> 
> But I'd say Chuck Liddell hits harder.
> [snapback]1206679[/snapback]​


I think you've got something there. Football players are unbelievably fast, people on ice can move really fast, but force at impact has to do with speed AND MASS. I think it could be done.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Puff said:


> ive seen guys get knocked clean out, and guys get so concussed that they stumble around the ice...ala Sami Kapanen.
> [snapback]1206774[/snapback]​


here the vid of that.......... http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=hardhockeyhit.wmv


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen guys get knocked clean out, and guys get so concussed that they stumble around the ice...ala Sami Kapanen.
> ...


Damn he got hit hard. See how fast these guys go when they get hit, man... Got to love the sport.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

in 2003, Jiri Fischer of the Red Wings, hit one of the Sedin twins THROUGH the glass.

another time, back in the 90's. trevor linden hit a guy right through the glass...then the guy continued right into the crowd,lol.

darcy tucker has laid some mean hits on some ppl.

could someone find the video of scott stevens hitting paul kariya???? that was a huge hit...or bertuzzi hitting jackman or salvador.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> we just need a physics whizz in here to work it out.


Ok, we need some reading comprehension. I posted the f*cking formula on the last page. p=mv

momentum = mass x velocity

so add the momentums of two objects that collide with each other


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Interesting how this poll is dead even...

I voted Hockey. They might not be quite as big, but the speed factor deffinitely steps up the amount of force in the hits.

I like the Mythbusters idea


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> in 2003, Jiri Fischer of the Red Wings, hit one of the Sedin twins THROUGH the glass.
> 
> another time, back in the 90's. trevor linden hit a guy right through the glass...then the guy continued right into the crowd,lol.
> 
> ...


That Stevens hit was an elbow...despite what commentators say...

McCabe has ruined a few people!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

watch from 1:00 onwards.

its got some of his HUUUUGE hits...

mms://wm.nhl.na-central.speedera.net/wm.nhl.na-central/highlights/stevens_300.wmv

sorry, just copy and past it into your search bar, the video will pop up.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

hockey!!!....faster, plus you see a hit in hockey every couple seconds...with football your lucky if you get 1 highlight hit a game


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > in 2003, Jiri Fischer of the Red Wings, hit one of the Sedin twins THROUGH the glass.
> ...


Yes it was his elbow or just above, but it was locked into his side. Lindros had his head down too low. It was a clean hit. The still shot proves it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i just tied it up


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Football, no arguement. Sure, Hockey players move faster but weigh an average of 60-100 lbs less. Not too mention, Hockey players wear more padding than any other sport. Sure, you could make the arguement that football players don't fight. Well seriously, fighting hardly ever happens anymore. From what I've seen, there is an average of about 1 minor fight per game.... WHOA! That doesn't compare to being hit and smashed to the ground every play like a runningback. Football is based off hiting guys, hockey is based off shooting a puck and "stealing" a puck. If you tried to tackle someone in hockey, it's a penalty. Do you see this in Hockey?

http://distortion.ewsworld.com/otherimages...hawnfacehit.gif
http://distortion.ewsworld.com/otherimages/keyshawnflip.gif
http://distortion.ewsworld.com/otherimages/footballhit.gif
http://distortion.ewsworld.com/otherimages/footballhit3.gif

There is PLENTY more of hits like those, unlike Hockey.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

imo it has to be football


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Is there a way to send in a suggestion to mythbusters?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, football players wear more padding than hockey players. hockey players might wear more ARTICLES of equipment, but overall id say football stuff is bulkier.

look at the football shoulder pads...they make guys look 3 times their actual size. some hockey equipment is oversized these days, but most pros still wear the smaller pads.

you cant count skates as pads, as they are the equivalent of turf shoes in football.

and hockey players arent 60-100lbs average LESS than football players

as someone else said, most 300lbs football players are too fat and slow to make big hits.

in hockey, the big guys are the ones laying all the huge hits out. and the average NHLer is around 200-210 lbs. with the big boys around 250lbs.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

one simple thing makes hockey harder hitting,momentum. You can move MUCH faster on skates than you can on foot,therefor making hockey harder hitting.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> man, football players wear more padding than hockey players. hockey players might wear more ARTICLES of equipment, but overall id say football stuff is bulkier.
> 
> look at the football shoulder pads...they make guys look 3 times their actual size. some hockey equipment is oversized these days, but most pros still wear the smaller pads.




















VS.


















Are you kidding me? This m0th3rfuck3r looks like a god damn snowman, look at this goofy sh!t:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> > man, football players wear more padding than hockey players. hockey players might wear more ARTICLES of equipment, but overall id say football stuff is bulkier.
> >
> > look at the football shoulder pads...they make guys look 3 times their actual size. some hockey equipment is oversized these days, but most pros still wear the smaller pads.
> 
> ...


I think when huge men are whacking pucks at you as hard as they can,the more padding the better,you know,if you don't wanna die. Anyone remember when that guy on the habs took a shot to the neck a few yrs back? Yeah he breates through a hole in his neck now.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

And as far as Rugby (see: expired, outdated, barbaric, uncivilized non-sense joke for a sport), it is just a bunch of drunken european guys touching eachother and fighting.










No point to the game, should have ended back in the days of kings and knights. Just looks like:







to me.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lol i was watching aussie rules last night, i think the only thing that could make that sport more painful and violent is if they played with a human head instead of a ball.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ok the orginal question was Does hockey or football have bigger hits?

my answer without any doubt is hockey. football is 5 second play 45 seconds of waiting around 5 seconds of play then waiting. there is out of bounds and you can run there if you get scared and avoid the hit. hockey, the change players on the fly and the play is constant. and out of bounds is over 8 feet glass there is no escaping hockey. AND HOCKEY IS ON ICE WHICH MAKES THE PLAYERS SKATE FASTER THEN ANYBODY CAN RUN.

so it is hockey by far over football

PS. rugby is tough


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

when i played football, i got hit so bad that i got knocked out, but when i played hockey nothing happened to me since i was the goalie


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> when i played football, i got hit so bad that i got knocked out, but when i played hockey nothing happened to me since i was the goalie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny as hell. when i went to sweden they played by rules that if the goal left the crease the goalie was fair game. in america you hit the goalie you are a dead man. when our goal left the net he got nailed by some swed and my team went nuts and started to fight and they had no idea why we were pissed. their crowd even cheered when he hit the goalie. 
'

my advise don't be a goalie in sweden


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

the reason hockey players wear more padding is because its a more dangerous sport, therefor TOUGHER!!!

football players shouldnt even wear pads, a helmets good but whats the point of the leg and shoulder pads

in hockey you gotta worry about a rock hard piece of plastic flying around at 80 miles an hour, and wood and metal sticks swinging around, ow and not to mention the boards surounding you on all sides, with guys just waiting for you to get to the boards so they can bash you every time


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

seeingredagain- you picked a goalie to prove your point...that shows you probably know shitall about hockey.

obvioulsy the goalie is going to be padded up. they get frozen pieces of rubber fired at them at over 100MPH. regular players dont wear anywhere near that much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> > man, football players wear more padding than hockey players. hockey players might wear more ARTICLES of equipment, but overall id say football stuff is bulkier.
> >
> > look at the football shoulder pads...they make guys look 3 times their actual size. some hockey equipment is oversized these days, but most pros still wear the smaller pads.
> 
> ...


ITS CALLED A GOALIE! Im sure you would wear all that padding if people were shooting rubber pucks at you at like 100mph!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

actually, speaking of goalies...i remember watching a vancouver/new jersey game...

the new jersey goalie has Pavel Bure coming in on him. bure cut to the middle, and unloaded a slapshot.

the shot hit the goalie in the forehead, and the goalie hit the ground like a sack of sh*t.

the puck was imbedded in the damned helmet!!!!

i was sitting 2nd row right in front of it, and i couldnt believe it!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

contact mythbusters


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya thye should do a myth busters episode...

myth buster rocks


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I know it's a goalie, lol, I live in Minnesota - Hockey state of the U.S.

I picked him out to prove my point when "football players wear more pads than hockey players" was said. So let me ask you this again, who wears more pads? That's right, hockey players, regardless of if they're a goalie or not.



> football players shouldnt even wear pads, a helmets good but whats the point of the leg and shoulder pads


The point of leg pads (thigh/knee) is because smaller safeties and cornerbacks run full speed at you and dive at your legs. Even with pads, people get hyperextended knees and severely bruised/broken legs. As for the shoulder pads, that is because when you're getting lifted up by a 265 pound linebacker, then slammed down with him dropping all his weight on your shoulders, you need something to stop them from dislocating and breaking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> I know it's a goalie, lol, I live in Minnesota - Hockey state of the U.S.
> 
> *I picked him out to prove my point when "football players wear more pads than hockey players" was said. So let me ask you this again, who wears more pads? That's right, hockey players, regardless of if they're a goalie or not.*
> 
> ...


Thats not a fair comparison though, so you didnt really make any point?

Oh well, lets just agree both sports are better than golf.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> SeeingRedAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's a goalie, lol, I live in Minnesota - Hockey state of the U.S.
> ...


f*ck that, Tiger's black AND asian. Trust me when I say he knows how to fight. He will wreck yo sh*t.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cmon man....300lb gorillas raging at you in football, while 200lb lightweights "slide at you" in hockey.

Football has caused way more injuries and deaths than hockey.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > Puff said:
> ...


Well, here ya go!! Paul Kariya

http://66.98.192.76/broadstreetbully.com/paulnailed.mpg


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fido- most football players die because they're too fat, and their hearts cant handle the workload and heat...

i remember watching a Boston College game years ago. the BC dman went into the corner to get the puck. him and another guy got tied up going into the boards, and both fell awkwardly..the BC guy ended up getting his throat slit by the other guy's skate...and died right there...bled to death on the ice. they had to cut away from the hockey. it was bad.

some people are still missing something vital here. the momentum created by a 250lbs hockey player is much greater than that created by a 300lbs football player. as hockey players travel 2-3, sometimes 4 or 5 times faster than a football player can run.

sure the football player is bigger, but the hockey player is moving faster, and creates more FORCE.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

id say hockey. You never see football players with missing teeth and gashes in their faces


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> Fido- most football players die because they're too fat, and their hearts cant handle the workload and heat...
> 
> ^^^^^*Has nothing to do with the question at hand. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Football, no arguement. Sure, Hockey players move faster but weigh an average of 60-100 lbs less.
> *Wrong.*
> 
> Not too mention, Hockey players wear more padding than any other sport.
> ...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Football. Why? Because thats the only way you PLAY the game. In hockey, hits are because of dickheads trying to get the puck.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Football. Why? Because thats the only way you PLAY the game. In hockey, hits are because of dickheads trying to get the puck.
> [snapback]1207642[/snapback]​


hockey is a cute sport isnt it?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Football. Why? Because thats the only way you PLAY the game. In hockey, hits are because of dickheads trying to get the puck.
> [snapback]1207642[/snapback]​


Hmmm, and how is one supposed to play hockey? ( I think it's by getting the puck)


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Do hockey players ever look around and think, "hmmm, I wonder why it's just a bunch of white guys with long hair from the UK, Canada, and northern US States playing."

Before anyone pulls out the race card, keep in mind that I'm white and live in a "northern state". Just think about it for a minute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

And do you ever stop and think "Hmm, hockey is played where there is a season of ice cold weather, which is why it is popular in Canada, the northern US and Europe"?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I have played both. As far as frequency of hits, its football. Sure lots of hitting. But sh*t. As far as impact goes, the less frequent hits in hockey are the ones that make your vision go blurry. Which hits harder? Hockey. From first hand, not watching the sh*t on TV. The combined impact of 40+mph is something that stops a game.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Heres another thing to consider. Imagine you just got the puck and your skating across the boards. You make a quick turn and someone matching your speed hits you full on in the chest sending you back into the boards that are about 4 feet from impact. You hit the boards with such an force with your upper back that you black out. Its usually this scenario that puts people down. Coming to a complete hault when you hit the boards. An open impact may look cooler but its the boards that seperate the sports with hitting.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Def football, in football you are constantly making physical contact the whole game, while hockey its just every once in a while you get in a fight.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Puff said:


> Fido- most football players die because they're too fat, and their hearts cant handle the workload and heat...
> 
> i remember watching a Boston College game years ago. the BC dman went into the corner to get the puck. him and another guy got tied up going into the boards, and both fell awkwardly..the BC guy ended up getting his throat slit by the other guy's skate...and died right there...bled to death on the ice. they had to cut away from the hockey. it was bad.
> 
> ...


BS, take an NFL lineman and a hocker player and have them charge at each other will all the speed they can get and we'll see who is standing. Not only is the football player bigger but stronger...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Do hockey players ever look around and think, "hmmm, I wonder why it's just a bunch of white guys with long hair from the UK, Canada, and northern US States playing."
> 
> Before anyone pulls out the race card, keep in mind that I'm white and live in a "northern state". Just think about it for a minute.
> 
> ...


for the record, the team i follow has 2 black guys right now. Anson Carter and Jason Doig. Carter has fuckin dreadlocks, so you cant be any further from the truth about hockey players only being white guys. (about your quote about guys only being from the UK, and NA.) thats bullshit man.

there's maybe 2 players from the UK in the NHL. about 20-35% of the league is now european. with the rest being from Canada and the US.

it goes to show you know sh*t all about hockey.

and someone else said that in football you use all your muscles to hit...its the same thing in hockey you idiot. do you think they just bump into eachother?

a good body check uses all your muscles. not only do you have to be in good poistion, but you have to get your weight into the guy properly. so saying that football players hit harder because they use their leg and arm muscles is idtiotic, seeing as hockey players use the exact same muscles, but do so while balancing on 2 thin blades, on ice...going 4 times faster than any football player can run.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> And do you ever stop and think "Hmm, hockey is played where there is a season of ice cold weather, which is why it is popular in Canada, the northern US and Europe"?


Maybe back in the EARLY days of the sport, before we had the technology of indoor rinks, lol. They have hockey teams in Florida, last time I checked. Has nothing to do with climate, not anymore.



> for the record, the team i follow has 2 black guys right now. Anson Carter and Jason Doig. Carter has fuckin dreadlocks, so you cant be any further from the truth about hockey players only being white guys. (about your quote about guys only being from the UK, and NA.) thats bullshit man.


*Gasps in shock* WOW! A whole two black guys! Oh my god, call the producer of "Cops", this is out of control!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > Fido- most football players die because they're too fat, and their hearts cant handle the workload and heat...
> ...


That's easy, the Lineman would fall over, cause they can't run on ice. What's the top speed of a powerful football lineman? What's the top speed of a NHL linman known for hits?

You'd see with speed and mass that an NHL hit would be more powerful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> > And do you ever stop and think "Hmm, hockey is played where there is a season of ice cold weather, which is why it is popular in Canada, the northern US and Europe"?
> 
> 
> Maybe back in the EARLY days of the sport, before we had the technology of indoor rinks, lol. They have hockey teams in Florida, last time I checked. Has nothing to do with climate, not anymore.
> ...


So I guess kids from Texas have the opportunity to head off on winter days to play some pond hockey?

Also in Canada, there is a rink in every town. I lived in an area with 40, 000 population, which had 5 rinks within 10 mins drive...


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

This topic no longer serves a point. Football fans will say football, Hockey fans will say Hockey. Nothing will be solved, rendering this whole topic useless except for the poll, afterall it was a question of opinion, and opinions were given.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was just saying we have 2 black guys...everyone up here is complaining. they're wondering why the management is trying to turn the team into an NBA team,lol.

but 2 black guys on a team is crazy. considering as there's only like 4 of them in the league.

we also have an asian dude. we are officially the 'Multicultural Team'









i was saying the stuff before trying to put you in awe of the fact we got 2 black guys on the team, i was saying it more in jest. seeing black guys playing hockey is amusing. they're just as good as other players, but 1 guy has dreadlocks...dreads and hockey helmets dont mix...







lol

and i also say we need to do some mathematical working out on this.

get some real numbers. did anyone email mythbusters?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

> BS, take an NFL lineman and a hocker player and have them charge at each other will all the speed they can get and we'll see who is standing. Not only is the football player bigger but stronger...


Thats comparing apples and oranges.

Its like having a piranha fight a badger on land....


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well why cant hockey players try and out maneuver the player instead of ramming him against the glass? Wasnt that how the game was invented?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

34
31


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

I think Cats hit the hardest!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Jeremy Roenick just suffered his 11th concussion last night. Adam deadmarsh just took an early retirement because of concussions.

As a sports injury therapist I can reassure you that hockey injuries are much more severe and frequent than football. Outside of knee injuries, and even that is debatable, hockey atheletes sustain much more severe trauma because of the speed of the game. The forces are way more intense.

This was a good question but some read it wrong.

The question was "what's a harder hitting *sport*." 
Not how powerful are the atheletes.

And for the sake of that argument, the atheletes in football, *by average,* may be bigger, but the ones who sustain the big collision hits are QB's who are standing relatively still when they get pasted, and receivers who are on average probably lighter, as well as corners hitting them, than the average pro hockey player.

For this to be an accurate poll, voters should have equal knowledge of both sports.
It was very evident that some had NO knowledge of hockey or simple physics.

That's my educated opinion.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Golf!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

FOOTBALL!!!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

you lot wanna know a hard hitting sport try a game of rugby thats hard


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lewis said:


> you lot wanna know a hard hitting sport try a game of rugby thats hard


that's the damned truth









i got a mean concussion, and shattered my shoulder playing high level rugby.

took a few guy's shoulders and legs out too tho.

its a tough sport, where you wear no padding,lol.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Hockey. Less pads.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

r u kidding? Shuttle c*ck


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hockey! the hits are more frequent then in football.....


----------

